# Suche Links und Bücher: Thema Schnittstellen



## Cheris (29. November 2005)

So Hallo,

ich suche wie oben schon steht für ein Schulreferat über das Thema "Schnittstellen", Bücher und gute Links.
Folgende Unterthemen sollten möglichst großzügig abgedeckt werden:

Parallele Schnittstellen
Serielle Schnittstellen
USB
FireWire
PS/2
Infrarot

Außer diese Themen brauche ich nichts, sprich Links über z.B. PCI, SCSi bringen mir nichts, in Büchern dürfen sie aber schon angesprochen werden   

*Zu den Büchern:* 
Es gibt einige, und ich hab mich auch schon ein wenig umgeschaut, aber bin bis jetzt noch nicht zufrieden. Deshalb wollte ich von euch einen Buchtipp, der die oberen Themen sehr gut abdeckt. Am besten solltet ihr das Buch auch kennen, denn auf Fehlkäufe habe ich keine Lust, deswegen frag ich auch hier im Forum :yeah 

*Zu den Links:*
Ja ich weiss was Google ist und ich hab da auch schon nachgeschaut. Genauso weiss ich was wikipedia ist :kicher Deswegen brauch ich von euch am besten ein paar Insider Links zu Schnittstellen, wo sie nicht mit 5 Sätzen beschrieben werden. Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Links wo das gut beschrieben ist.

So ich bedank mich schonmal jetzt für eure Hilfe, falls was kommt, da ich schon festgestellt habe, das das Thema Schnittstellen gar nicht so einfach ist.


----------



## loetmann (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

wenn es noch aktuell ist:
 such mal bei Amazon nach "pc schnittstellen"
alternativ findest Du im Web auch kostengünstige Erklärungen zu den einzelenen Schnitstellen.

oder bei http://www.terrashop.de/ gibts manche schon recht günstig.


Ich hab das Buch "PC-Schnittstellen" von Franzies ISBN:3-7723-8092-1 (ist schon älteren Datums)
Inhalt: 
paralell: LPT, SCSII, IEC-Bus 
seriell: RS232, 422, 485, tty
andere: Gameport, Maus, I²C, Tastatur, USB


----------



## Cheris (11. Dezember 2005)

Naja aber das meinte ich ja wenn ich es so mach, einfach mal den Suchbegriff eingeben und eins der Bücher kaufen, ist das Risiko ein Fehlkauf zu machen recht hoch. Deshalb wollte ich ja auch Tipps von euch, die ein Buch schon besitzen und so aus erfahrung eins empfehlen können. 


Aber letztendlich bleibt mir dann wohl doch keine andere Wahl


----------



## Alexander12 (11. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Oder vielleicht die Hardware-Bibel!?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## loetmann (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

also das o.g. Buch "PC-Schnittstellen" beschäftigt sich neben der Hardware auch mit der Softwareseite, Protokolle etc. Das Buch hatte mir bei den ersten Gehversuchen mit Parallelport und Co. damals weitergeholfen (Das Internet gabs noch nicht in dem Umfang, und ich hatte auch keine surf Möglichkeit). Das kann ich empfehlen, evtl. ist die heutige Auflage auch auf aktuellere Schnitstellen erweitert worden. 

Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist geh in einem größeren Buchladen oder Bibliothek und guck Dir die Bücher an. 

Wobei das Wissen im heutigen Internet doch überaus ausführlich ist-davon konnte ich 1990 nur träumen...

Ein Gruß


----------

